# Ok I Know This Is Bad!



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok my newest reds got a bit taken out of his gut. When I feed him it comes out the hole. I took him out and put him in a hospital tank. Put some melafix and a little salt in the water and turned the heat up to 82F. Is there anything else I can do other than wait and see ? Thanks for any help.

Croz


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

Apparently, he suffered and evisceration and his intestines have been severered. I am not sure if there is anything else that can be done for it. :sad:


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i have heard a few people talking about it. and they have has sucess with having it heal on its own.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Fortunatly I have never had this experience yet I have heard stories of P's coming back from horrendous injuries. They have a remarkable healing ability so I wouldnt be surprised if he pulls through. At least thats what I am rooting for.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well at least i know i am not rooting on my own. my gf was like " i told you not to get another one" blah blah blah . thats what i hear


----------



## DoorsFan (Mar 6, 2003)

Crozy said:


> Ok my newest reds got a bit taken out of his gut. When I feed him it comes out the hole.


 damn!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I suggest you put it out of its misery, put it in water in a bucket and put it in the freezer for a few hours, that will be the humane way to do it


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i have heard a few people saying that they lived because of there amazing ability to regenerate flesh and fins. so i think i am going to wait i know he is hungary but he is one of my babies. i would rather know i did all i could and he died then knowing i froze him in a bucket. should i feed him or not ? if i do it might reopen the wound, if i don't then he will starve.


----------



## Groovehead (Jan 30, 2003)

Pygos can go an amazingly long time without eating. They have a fatty store that they can draw from in times of famon and in the wild can live for months without a meal...

I would hold off on feeding in that situation.

Good luck, I hope he pulls through for you!

(edited because I can't spell!!!







)


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I dont think it would starve if you let it go for say 3 weeks- month, keep tank water extra clean, maybe 20% daily water changes, 1 tsp salt for every 6g, and temp of 84


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

wow so when he eats a feeder the feeder comes right back out unharmed? lol


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes when i frist came to this site, there was a post in here about the SAME thing and they gave salt water dip, and kep him in a diffrent tank. and the fish was ok.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I dont remember who it was but someone had a p that had the same problem and it pulled through. Don't give up hope. *DON'T* feed him or he will just re-open the wound back up.

Good Luck!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

BOBME!!!!! You got your red skulls!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Is there anything else I can do other than wait and see ?


 As already stated earlier by some of the members, there is a good chance your fish could regenerate (also known as morpholaxis). I have on rare occasions seen fish like these that have belly wounds and the intestine re-routes with a new opening after the belly wall heals. One in particular I recall had its anus to the side along the serrae. about 1.03 mm from the normal opening anteriorly. So it is quite possible that your fish could recover completely. If your fish is eating and is not exhibiting any unusual stress I would not euthanize it. However, it is sometimes kinder to do that if in your opinion the fish appears not functioning properly in its other type normal behavior. I would for sure, separate it because the others could see this wound as an open invitation to dine on it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Take a look at these threads

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...ct=ST&f=3&t=825

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=3&t=1015

and good luck for your piranha


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I also have a page devoted to body bites on pirana, but not to the depth reported here. Might want to read it for additional help on how soon wounds heal. Morphophallism


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Damn thats crazy. Post a pic of that, I'm sure otheres are interested .


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey sorry to hear that Mark, would you happen to have a picture of it?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

just though I would update. Thanks for all the info. He seems to be doing ok we are on day 3 now. And he is swimming around and all that. I know he is really hungry though his stomach is all sucked in. poor little guy. I hope he pulls through.

Ryan - I will try to get a good pict it will be hard though.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

They are fast healers, they can almost come back from anything. You are doing everything you can and sorry to hear and good luck.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

good luck and hope your p makes it.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Crozy said:


> just though I would update. Thanks for all the info. He seems to be doing ok we are on day 3 now. And he is swimming around and all that. I know he is really hungry though his stomach is all sucked in. poor little guy. I hope he pulls through.
> 
> Ryan - I will try to get a good pict it will be hard though.


 maybe see if he can eat flakes? or very light shrip bits?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea i am feeding him little bits of flake food a few times a day he seems to be doing a lot better. few more weeks and he should be out of the woods.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Seems you get it! Congratulations, try to put some pics if you can!


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i will try but the tank is in a shelf so its hard to get around where he is. so i just took him out and took a pict.


----------

